# 5 License Suspensions???



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

I know "everyone thinks THEY'RE innocent" and "they're story is different" and i guess im no different, but please hear me out.

In 2009 i suffered the worst type of concussion possible, known as secondary impact syndrome. My family was told i'd likely never awaken, and if i did, i'd likely be vegetative. Miraculously i awoke from a coma within 5 hours.

- It's a really long story, but i've gone through some terrible stages during this "healing process." Anyhow, here's my story.

Prior to this event, i'd only ever had one speeding ticket; that was my only run in with the law and i was 28 years old.

Suspension 1 - As many of you know, a DUI is having a BAC of 0.08. There is also a "warn range" of 0.05 - 0.079; which is where i blew. I committed no crime, but had my license suspended for 24 hours. I had no idea of this rule back then, but i know ignorance is no defense.

Suspension 2 - AGAIN i blew a warning range. Ridiculous i know. I didn't "feel" intoxicated and im 240 pounds and stopped drinking 2.5 hours prior to driving. The officers were really nice both times, saying they could see that i wasn't impaired at all etc. For the second suspension, your license is suspended for 7 days and you're given 4 months to complete a 1 day course called "Back on Track." They teach you about how long each drink would generally result in a given BAC based on time since last drink, number of drinks and body size etc...

Your license is re-instated after 7 days, and you're given 4 months to complete the course.

Suspension 3: I booked my course for the next available date, which was a couple months ahead. The day of the course, i was hospitalized - i broke my ankle THAT morning! I know, Murphy's Law. So my license was suspended.

Since i was able to obviously provide a doctors note, i was allowed to re-book, but the MTO refused to remove the suspension for any reason it seemed.

but the next available course was not until AFTER my initial 4 months would expire.

About a month later i completed the course. It was on a saturday with a long weekend monday. Upon completing the course, my license was INSTANTLY re-instated. I did NOT ever have to pay any fine or go the the MTO. My license was 100% re-instated.

Suspension 4: The very next day, sunday evening, i was pulled over by a police officer. I wasn't speeding or anything, he just ran my plates and it came back as suspended - because it hadn't yet gotten into their computer system. I actually had the papers with me showing i just finished the course. He was kind and didn't impound my car, instead allowing me to have it towed home.

I called the police later that week and they said that on wednesday (3 days after my pull-over) they received notice of my re-instatement, and that it was indeed re-instated that saturday, and so the police removed my suspension from their records...
...but it stayed on the MTOs records.

So i called the MTO, explained everything, emailed them all the documents and explained my hospitalization, doctors note, and having actually completed the course when pulled over. They refused to remove anything with no reason other than i would have to take it to court to have it removed.

Suspension 5: Because i was telling them about being hospitalized (but didn't say why - legally they can't ask anyway), i received a letter a week later stating that my license was suspended immediately until i provide written doctors note stating i am fit to drive. Which i did, no problem.

So my insurance company cancels me. FIVE SUSPENSIONS. And in my opinion...yeah i know about the warning range thing, but in reality, i broke no law.
If 0.05% can result in 5 sketchy suspensions, then that really aught to be the limit, no?

Im not trying to push all the blame away. But i really feel screwed unfairly.

Thoughts?

Is there anyone that i can meet in person to probably have 3 of those removed, or be able to get insurance semi-reasonably priced?
Thanks.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

You will need to retain a lawyer. Go to one of the traffic/licensing specialists. It will not be cheap.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Justin1980 said:


> And in my opinion...yeah i know about the warning range thing, but in reality, i broke no law.


You did break the law (highway traffic act law I gather), it just wasn't a criminal offense but enough to warrant suspension of your driving.

As mentioned, get a lawyer if you feel the need to fight it.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

My gut feeling says there's more to the story, but since I doubt you'll share and just want to be seen as the victim, get a lawyer...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Lawyer up. 2 were clearly administrative errors, the medical is a touchy one.

But the reality is you're a repeated drunk driver and I'm quite fine with you being off the road. 

The crazy thing is you're unwilling to accept responsibility, you did commit a crime, specifically 
Criminal code of Canada 253 1) a)

Apparently you don't know that there is no crime of "DUI" the crime you describe with a 80mg/mL limit is Operation while impaired 253 1) b).

FWIW some drivers are subject to highway traffic act 44.1 1) which is zero blood alcohol.


In short, you committed the same criminal offense twice, and fail to accept responsibility, you don't seem to even be willing to accept that you broke a law at all, let alone a criminal law.

Since you think it's a ridiculous offence, quite honestly I'd be glad to forego the potential profits on my auto and oil stocks to see you never drive again.
You obviously even now can't accept you did anything wrong, heck you can't even be bothered to read the law you broke.
http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/C-46/section-253.html


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Justin1980 said:


> FIVE SUSPENSIONS. And in my opinion...yeah i know about the warning range thing, but in reality, i broke no law.
> If 0.05% can result in 5 sketchy suspensions, then that really aught to be the limit, no?
> 
> Im not trying to push all the blame away. But i really feel screwed unfairly.


I find this part ironic....I mean, personally I would be more at issue with Suspension #3, 4, 5, as that is a crappy run of luck honestly. The first two, you were drinking and driving. Whether you blew, .5, .6, or .8 or above. Blood alcohol, behind wheel.... (not to give you a lecture, but it is the latter 3 suspensions that they will be able to help you on)

You could consult with one of those X-Copper places and see what they say, however my guess is you may eventually need legal representation.

And I would double check the paperwork on Suspension 2 for the course, as you stated the license was instantly re instated upon completion, however it obviously was not. It may state that your requirements are immediately fulfilled upon completion. Which may not exactly mean the license is immediately re instated.


----------

